# Converting To Manual



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

Ive got a 2001 Australian A33 Maxima, its auto, all the maximas they brought out here were. just curious how hard it is to source the parts to convert to manual?
anyone done the conversion?
any info would be appreciated, cheers


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

It's possible, but it's going to suck getting parts in Oz. you basically need a wrecked parts car to get all the bits from. 
clutch, pedals, flywheel, shifter linkage, transmission, axles..

there may be more, but I'm not sure what all is involved on it. 
check forums.maxima.org and read through the 5th gen section for more info on it.


----------

